# Cervical polypectomy



## sandra1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knows the correct code to use for a polypectomy using a leep machine. The providers intent was to use forceps to remove but because the polyp was large used a loop instead. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## karey (Oct 30, 2013)

Did the provider use the colposcope also? if so then I would use57460 Colposcopy of the cervix including upper/adjacent vagina; with loop electrode biopsy(s) of the cervix 


If the colposcope was not used you could probably use it with a M52. Unfortunately there aren't any specific codes for removal of cervical polyp so the only other thing you're left with is 57500.


----------

